# Apache 2.4 error [SOLVED]

## epig

Hi all,

Tried the search option, but can't find anything related, so here goes. 

After the 2.4 upgrade, I get the following error: 

```
grond ~ # apache2ctl configtest

 * Checking apache2 configuration ...

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

[Thu Nov 24 18:12:05.493357 2016] [core:warn] [pid 15894] AH00111: Config variable ${VLOG} is not defined

AH00526: Syntax error on line 150 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

Invalid command 'User', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration                                 
```

AH00111 has me completely stumped. 

AH00525 is just weird, since that is what came with the default httpd.conf file... 

```
grond ~ # apache2 -V

Server version: Apache/2.4.23 (Unix)

Server built:   Nov 24 2016 17:53:59

Server's Module Magic Number: 20120211:61

Server loaded:  APR 1.5.2, APR-UTIL 1.5.4

Compiled using: APR 1.5.2, APR-UTIL 1.5.4

Architecture:   64-bit

Server MPM:     prefork

  threaded:     no

    forked:     yes (variable process count)

Server compiled with....

 -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE

 -D APR_HAS_MMAP

 -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)

 -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE

 -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE

 -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT

 -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD

 -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS

 -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=256

 -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr"

 -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/bin/suexec"

 -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/var/run/httpd.pid"

 -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="logs/apache_runtime_status"

 -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log"

 -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/mime.types"

 -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"

```

Any ideas? any more info I can get you?Last edited by epig on Fri Nov 25, 2016 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

epig,

After the first error, nothing else matters much.  Subsequent errors can be caused by the first error.

```
AH00526: Syntax error on line 150 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: 
```

Pastebin that file please.

----------

## epig

Thank you, here it is: 

http://pastebin.com/TtnQK12t

----------

## NeddySeagoon

epig,

Your config file looks OK.  I was suspecting that the 

```
User apache
```

had got inside an <ifdef> but its not the case.

Did the install create the user and group apache? 

Look in /etc/group and /etc/passwd.  Do not edit these files.

Try running 

```
apache2 -t -f /path/to/config/file
```

If that works, its not an apache problem.

```
apache2ctl configtest 
```

 Does that mean that you are a systemd user?

----------

## epig

Thank you, 

so.... I figured I'd start with a default config so I renamed all the config files and re-emerged apache. 

That worked... kinda. 

Now, I get a similar error on a different file: 

```
grond ~ # apache2 -t -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

AH00526: Syntax error on line 110 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'Require', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

I pasted the file here:  http://pastebin.com/2yE5gM0V

----------

## epig

Fixed it. 

Added the correct module USE flags to make.conf:

```
APACHE2_MODULES="socache_shmcb authn_core authz_core slotmem_shm 
```

And now it works. 

all I have to do now, is to figure out how to point apache to my web server directories again  :Wink: 

----------

